# It's Been Reel Charters/New Boat!!!



## Capt. Joey Sauvageau (May 12, 2013)

I'm new to the forum, a buddy of mine told me to join so here I am. I run a few boats open for charter out of Destin, FL. I have a new 2012 22ft Sea Fox Pro Series which I do inshore and back country fishing in. We target inshore groupers, snappers, mackerel, cobia (on fads), red fish, trout, flounder, sheep-heads, black drum and pompano. Check out the our website at http://itsbeenreel.com/ or on facebook at "It's Been Reel Fishing Charters." Below are a few pics of the boat and of the past few charters. 

Good Luck and Good Fishing,

Capt. Joey


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You will find a lot of like minded fisher people here.


----------

